# Why I Love York County PA Yardsales!



## cobaltbot (Apr 8, 2013)

Very 1st yardsale of the year and I hope its a good omen for a good year.  Metal ruler, meat hook, advertizing trowel, hand forged gate hangers, etc all for two bucks.


----------



## cobaltbot (Apr 8, 2013)

Glad I was off Friday and we got there early, wifey even went.  This little advertizing trowel has an address of Sumner St & W.M.R.R. which I think stands for Western Maryland Rail Road.


----------



## cobaltbot (Apr 8, 2013)

This is my second one of these little dudes, the other is from a Dover, Del. brick company.  Wasn't planning on collecting these but they would make a cool little display.


----------



## cobaltbot (Apr 8, 2013)

Got this 50 mile radius of Harrisburg, PA map for a dollar.  This is my digging territory. []  Baltimore's at the bottom; the ruler on the right is 48 inches and the top ruler is a yardstick.


----------



## cobaltbot (Apr 8, 2013)

Glass chess set - $1


----------



## cobaltbot (Apr 8, 2013)

Sorry this is a crappy picture but this hat form? would make a good ppicture frame or shadow box for a whisky, etc.


----------



## cobaltbot (Apr 8, 2013)

Size 7 1/2


----------



## cobaltbot (Apr 8, 2013)

Not sure what this ovoid/straight recessed area is for on the inside?


----------



## cobaltbot (Apr 8, 2013)

Childhood memories $2.


----------



## cobaltbot (Apr 8, 2013)

Colonial hand forged Meat Fork, Qt jar holder, two wire decorations and a string whatsit? thingy all for two bucks.


----------



## cobaltbot (Apr 8, 2013)

I also got a York milk for 50 cents, and this one for the Allentown boys.


----------



## cobaltbot (Apr 8, 2013)

He let me take pictures of two poison bottles he owns.  This one is a Sharp & Dohme Baltimore poison listed as rare in the Baltimore book but better still with the contents and label.


----------



## cobaltbot (Apr 8, 2013)

back and check out the cool about one inch littlegreen pills


----------



## cobaltbot (Apr 8, 2013)

ANTIDOTE - this was intended for external use only.
 check out:
 "After vomiting...give...whiskey"
 that always works for me[]


----------



## cobaltbot (Apr 8, 2013)

Other poison he has...

 that's all folks.......


----------



## ScottBSA (Apr 8, 2013)

When I go to yard sales in Kansas City, it's either baby clothes or old people stuff like walkers and potty chairs.  Say, that works for the babies as well!

 Scott


----------



## ironmountain (Apr 8, 2013)

really great finds!!!

 I get the same thing as Scott... baby clothes by the garage load, kids toys, stuffed animals, readers's digest book collections and junk skis.....
 I did have some luck a couple of times...
 Fire King pieces for dirt cheap, books and at the local flea market, an offer from a couple to dig next to their house where a hotel was abandoned in the 1800's and a new one built 1/2mile down the road.  Couldnt dig much this past year, foliage was waist deep...no foliage now, snow melting=going there soon.

 otherwise it's baby stuff/kids stuff/bad old furniture..


----------



## epackage (Apr 8, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  cobaltbot
> 
> This is my second one of these little dudes, the other is from a Dover, Del. brick company.  Wasn't planning on collecting these but they would make a cool little display.


 I have one or two of these from Paterson, you did good...


----------



## cobaltbot (Apr 9, 2013)

Thanks guys, we have our share of baby crap yardsales too but also some very good ones!


----------

